# moving to canada



## cayman1965 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, my husband and I are looking to move to Canada in the next 5 years. I will be working as an RN so will be on a reasonable good salary, my husband will have retired from local government and will have a good pension and I will have a smaller one. Whilst we are working in Canada we do not envisage any problems however when we both retire we need to know what it costs to live reasonably including health care costs, car and housing etc. We hope to buy our own property when we retire.We are looking at BC and either Vancouver Island or somewher near whistler, sqaumish, withing traveling distance for all amenities. any advice would be healpul as We need to make plans now to see if it woud be feasable to live out our last years in Canada. Many thanks, Michelle


----------



## annesovancouver (Jul 23, 2010)

cayman1965 said:


> Hi, my husband and I are looking to move to Canada in the next 5 years. I will be working as an RN so will be on a reasonable good salary, my husband will have retired from local government and will have a good pension and I will have a smaller one. Whilst we are working in Canada we do not envisage any problems however when we both retire we need to know what it costs to live reasonably including health care costs, car and housing etc. We hope to buy our own property when we retire.We are looking at BC and either Vancouver Island or somewher near whistler, sqaumish, withing traveling distance for all amenities. any advice would be healpul as We need to make plans now to see if it woud be feasable to live out our last years in Canada. Many thanks, Michelle


Dear Michelle,
I've lived in Vancouver for a couple of months and I highly recommend this city. Vancouver is welcoming, laid back and family friendly. Downtown you have access to the beach, and mountains are all around you. As for the cost of living, it depends where you want to live. Of course downtown is a little bit expensive, but you can manage to save money on groceries for example. If you don't buy your vegetables and fruit in supermarkets like Safeway, it's not gonna be expensive. Little grocery stores sell very fresh vegetables, for very reasonable prices. 
Restaurants are not particularly expensive, and if you like Asian food, you're gonna be thrilled!
There are many cute residential areas in Vancouver: Kitsilano, East Vancouver etc.
Vancouver is a 2-hours driving from Whistler and a 1-hour from Squamish.
If you want some more info about cost of living in Vancouver (utilities, transportation, etc.), you should check out the relocation section on the following website , it will probably help you: the name of the website is 2VancouverBC

Have a nice day!

Cheers


----------

